# Demon eyes for TT?



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

*devil eyes for TT?*

Anyone have any good suggestions?
I've looked somewhat to no avail. I just want to see what's out there as far as LED's in the headlights. I've seen people install them after deleting their turn signals, but I think it was custom.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Pics? Are you talking about angel eyes?


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

jetta2.8 said:


> Pics? Are you talking about angel eyes?


DRL's like THESE.

I like the LED strips. but I haven't found any for the TT anyways... at least ones that aren't tacky as hell.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I think it's a sin to do such a thing but LL TEK makes a set of headlights that use these lights...


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

No. Stay far away. Never.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

James-- did you see the horrendus TT @ H2o in the show that had LL Tek headlights & tailights. I think it was yellow as well- way to destroy a cool and semi rare color, at least it's reversible.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> James-- did you see the horrendus TT @ H2o in the show that had LL Tek headlights & tailights. I think it was yellow as well- way to destroy a cool and semi rare color, at least it's reversible.


 I have a picture of it:laugh:. I had too. I almost pissed myself laughing:thumbdown:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

At least it wasn't parked too far away from the sick mk1 Scirocco's- that made up for it!!!


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> At least it wasn't parked too far away from the sick mk1 Scirocco's- that made up for it!!!


 Which I also took a pic of ha. It was actually shown on Sunday, which is why I want to show next year. I can beat that ish with my car covered in mud:screwy:


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Heres the reason NOT to buy the lights...










Bad picture. then again not sure if you CAN get a good picture...


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

oh my lord- thank god I didn't get that close. I would have thrown up the night before Secrets double tequila shots all over that thing.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

say no to angel eyes, DDE's (w/e you wanna call them) on a non BMW. You will not only get bashed on by vag owners but the BMW owners will have a field day with it and classify all of us under the same category.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

i'm embarrassed for him....


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

M-Power M3 said:


> say no to angel eyes, DDE's (w/e you wanna call them) on a non BMW. You will not only get bashed on by vag owners but the BMW owners will have a field day with it and classify all of us under the same category.


noooooo! misunderstanding. i'm referring to the DRL's found on other Audis, not angel eyes. I don't like angel eyes on the TT, I'm talking about the LED bars.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

G'D60 said:


> Heres the reason NOT to buy the lights...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I threw up in my mouth a little. I want to maintain stock EXCEPT for the DRL. I am saying where the turn signals are up front deleting that, and adding some not too flashy DRL's.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

here's what they look like so you get the full jdm'ness of them. 










I own an imola tt too, and that pic makes me angry!!!


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

If you are talking about these, like all the Porsche's have then they could look ok, but not the ones that are in the headlights.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Here's mine...


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

Something more like this, but Audi LED style. Go ahead, flame me.


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

notoriouszig said:


> Something more like this, but Audi LED style. Go ahead, flame me.


well done IMO 


> If you are talking about these, like all the Porsche's have then they could look ok, but not the ones that are in the headlights.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> who sells those?


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Those are just OSIR clear turns with white LED's behind them. 42DD sells the LED's:thumbup:


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

jetta2.8 said:


> Those are just OSIR clear turns with white LED's behind them. 42DD sells the LED's:thumbup:


thank you very much! added to the to do list. i need to remove the whole front bumper correct? i may just end up doing this, as I have a parking light out.


----------



## gymTTlaundry (Nov 3, 2010)

*question*



notoriouszig said:


> Something more like this, but Audi LED style. Go ahead, flame me.


did you do this yourself? and how did you get the turn signals to stay on by themself as running lights?


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

gymTTlaundry said:


> did you do this yourself? and how did you get the turn signals to stay on by themself as running lights?


i didn't do this myself, it is something i have on the backburner of my mods list. i am sure james knows how it's done... but it is just the clear turns with LED's behind them.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I just noticed that the TT in that picture has a huge hood scoop lol:facepalm:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

*only "WAS DRL kit" and no halo ring*

i did install DRL kit and changed the City light to led 









hope u like it

here's the build thread:
http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=157396&start=45&hilit=mod'sttand


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ModsTTand said:


> i did install DRL kit and changed the City light to led
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:Love your car mang. How hard was it to convert to DRL?


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

*WAS DRL kit.*



PLAYED TT said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:Love your car mang. How hard was it to convert to DRL?


Love & respect man:beer:

essentially it's remove front bumper then u get those headlight dissembled by heat gun after that install those OSIR clear corners with LED strips reassemble head light install the bumper . remember to have diode to fall the system because of the LED .

i have DIY need to search for it 

here's a teaser linksopcorn::

[video]http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/drl/wasdrl1.wmv[/video] 

[video]http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/drl/amittdrl.wmv[/video]

[video]http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/drl/rear/rear_drl2.wmv[/video]

hope u N'joyed it.

Regards
UB


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

ModsTTand said:


> Love & respect man:beer:
> 
> essentially it's remove front bumper then u get those headlight dissembled by heat gun after that install those OSIR clear corners with LED strips reassemble head light install the bumper . remember to have diode to fall the system because of the LED .
> 
> ...


I have 42 draft design led's for all my other lights on the outside. I didn't have to use and diode for them. If I get the same brand bulbs do you think I could get away without them?


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

*How To Create Custom LED Angel Eye Rings*



jetta2.8 said:


> I have 42 draft design led's for all my other lights on the outside. I didn't have to use and diode for them. If I get the same brand bulbs do you think I could get away without them?


same here/1 i used LED for those city light still no dash light, yet those kits u see are pre-assembled LED u just install it nad switch it on , no soldering of any sort, but it'll be more joyable if u assemble all that by ur self . 

which brings me to this link:

How To Create Custom LED Angel Eye Rings






maybe i'll do it someday, it's fun to use ur hand u know


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

yeah i saw those, but I'm not 100% convinced on how well they work


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> yeah i saw those, but I'm not 100% convinced on how well they work


Let me know when you find that DIY. I know how to do the bumper removal and heat gun trick. Its more of the LED install and such I need help with. You say those are a plug and play kit? Could you share a link?


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a little something up my sleeve for headlights. I guarantee it will be be a hit and I know no one else has done it. It is more of an oem look but rediculously different, try to figure that one out I will post pics when they are complete


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

QuaTTro_225 said:


> I have a little something up my sleeve for headlights. I guarantee it will be be a hit and I know no one else has done it. It is more of an oem look but rediculously different, try to figure that one out I will post pics when they are complete


Shaved Headlights!!!! Genius:laugh:!!!


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

Haha, not quite. But I am sure you will be impressed. Definatley 1off for sure, Pics will be posted.:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

QuaTTro_225 said:


> Haha, not quite. But I am sure you will be impressed. Definatley 1off for sure, Pics will be posted.:thumbup:


I'll be waiting patiently....


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

DIY is some PDF file i'm searching for in my back up HDD (1Tera)!

the DIY is done by WAS the Designer of those DRL (btw its DRL&Turn signal at the same time )

opcorn: for those good looking headlights Quattro_225

i'm waiting


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ModsTTand said:


> (btw its DRL&Turn signal at the same time )


Thats why I want to see how hard this is. I wasnt interested until I watched the video and saw the turns were still there. Now I'm anxious


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

*wondering...*

i'm wondering if this should just be a light modification thread? really cool stuff though guys, keep posting!:thumbup:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

*DRL kit*

After searching for one day through my back up files , i found this fizzy picture of WAS DRL kit.











quick description on what u see in the pic:

1- that strip of focus lens for White color DRL and the small one are the Turn signal Yellow color
( i will search for better picture)

2- The black cylinder-like thingy is the Electrical circuit responsible for controlling the white and yellow LED thus, turn-signal or DRL 'cos you cant have both at the same time ( talk about proper volt control and frequency)

3- Osir Clear Corners

TBH, this kit is very outstanding in build and operation . even the R8 owners keep questioning me is it available at Audi Agency as an upgrade !

another picture to keep this thread bit interesting for the Photoholic personals


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the help btw:thumbup:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Thanks for all the help btw:thumbup:


More than welcome , Bruva


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Holy expensive!!!


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Holy expensive!!!


(expensive - performance - durability )

you only get to pick two from the above ! simple yet very complicating equation :banghead:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

*during late afternoon!*


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmmm this will be on the "when I win the lottery" or "when I get a job" list. Def a cool mod, but way out of a college students budget


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey zig. Found the exact ones you were looking for
http://www.pogea-gmbh.de/index.php?cPath=87_118


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah but those are 870 bux Was can make you some for half of that price and they do the same things.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Plus I was just informed that that company takes your money and runs away with it. F that noise


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

Really? I have emailed them before and they took a while to respond, but they did. I wanted to get those drl's from them but after I saw the price No way, especially for LEDS!!!


----------



## gta_g20 (Dec 9, 2008)

I liked these when I saw it


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

gta_g20 said:


> I liked these when I saw it


Yes. Was' kit is quality! I wonder if we get a group buy together he would give us a price break? I will be emailing him. Anyone else in?


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

QuaTTro_225 said:


> Yes. Was' kit is quality! I wonder if we get a group buy together he would give us a price break? I will be emailing him. Anyone else in?


pending prices, count me in tentatively. get a price, and i'll consider it very seriously. i just know i could spend the money better.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> pending prices, count me in tentatively. get a price, and i'll consider it very seriously. i just know i could spend the money better.


This^


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Count me in - depending on price.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Someone say shaved headlights..? Heres my headlights with LEDs. I moved my turn signals to the fog light spot. I just used a foot long strip of hyper white LEDs. Then I covered them with a strip of limo tint so the strip can't be seen with the lights off.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

looks good "barefoot photographer" :laugh:

where did you get the strip of led's from?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I feel like these are all too far apart. I should try to merge two strips together and see how that looks


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks. I got mine from ledlightsworld.com They weren't expensive. I really don't see a point in spending hundreds of dollars on a light strip. I'm not a fan of them being closer together. I like these just the way they are. 

Anyone notice the point at the top of the insert is gone.?

No offense to anyone that has them mounted outside of the light, but I think it looks cheesy. It's too easy to tell that you did it yourself. You gotta crack em open and mount em inside the headlight.:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Someone decipher this and then we can build our own!!
http://www.otherpower.com/otherpower_lighting_leds.html


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Thanks. I got mine from ledlightsworld.com They weren't expensive. I really don't see a point in spending hundreds of dollars on a light strip. I'm not a fan of them being closer together. I like these just the way they are.
> 
> Anyone notice the point at the top of the insert is gone.?
> 
> No offense to anyone that has them mounted outside of the light, but I think it looks cheesy. It's too easy to tell that you did it yourself. You gotta crack em open and mount em inside the headlight.:beer:


Just noticed that And I was looking at their led's. I may try building my own with the led's closer together. did you have to use resistors at all? or were there some built in to the strip?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

No need for resistors. I've had mine for a while with no issues.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> No need for resistors. I've had mine for a while with no issues.


That almost makes it too easy:thumbup:


----------



## cko1009 (Apr 29, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> Something more like this, but Audi LED style. Go ahead, flame me.


Hey I just noticed a black device inside the headlight on the right corner. Is that a parking camera for the front?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmmm:sly:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks like a reflection


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

yeah its the corner of 2 walls and the ceiling lol


----------



## jorge69i (Dec 1, 2010)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> Count me in - depending on price.


Me too. (If I'm not too late.)


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

back from the dead!?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> back from the dead!?


Oh snap son


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Count me in also, obviously depending on price lol


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

this is a crazy old thread but are people still looking to do this, I am...


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

old thread....but yeah i am especially now a days, trying to modernize and fit in with the newer audi's


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Don't do it


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

why not?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTguy30 said:


> why not?


Sorry, the title is misleading. I was referring to "deamon eyes"


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

I thought you had the DEMON, or R8 style eyes warranty?


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Are you talking to me or someone else?


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

talking to warranty225cpe, sorry should of quoted.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jedge1.8t said:


> I thought you had the DEMON, or R8 style eyes warranty?


I've got LEDs relocated fogs, shaved & color matched inserts.


----------

